# No internet connection



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

I just upgraded my Macbook Air1.1 to Snow Leopard 10.6.3. All went well except for the internet connection. Went to Network, does not list 
any Wifi , "no service in this location". Went to Internet sharing, got this message "Cannot start Internet sharing
, there are no ports available. Choose a different connection to share or turn on another port using Network preferences." Have no idea 
how to do either. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## AdamG32387 (Sep 12, 2014)

It's possible you lost the Wi-Fi adapter driver in the upgrade. I'm not real keen on MacOS, but it is UNIX based similar to Linux.


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

Any way to get the driver re-installed?


----------



## AdamG32387 (Sep 12, 2014)

Without Wi-Fi, you'd have to physically plug it into an Ethernet connection to download the driver, which, if there isn't an autodetect/repository, you should be able to get from the Wi-Fi adapter's manufacturer website.


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

AdamG32387 said:


> Without Wi-Fi, you'd have to physically plug it into an Ethernet connection to download the driver, which, if there isn't an autodetect/repository, you should be able to get from the Wi-Fi adapter's manufacturer website.[/QUOTE Thanks.]Plugged into a working ethernet cable and it was not recognized.


----------



## bferuku (Sep 27, 2014)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : redion-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dlink.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-90-A7-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c069:fb6e:cde7:29c4%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 27, 2014 8:00:04 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 28, 2014 8:00:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 196636916
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-B7-75-04-B8-70-F4-90-A7-ED
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, What is this for?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You should not have to download any drivers since this is a built-in WiFi chip, it should be included with OS X.

If you go to Apple Menu, About this Mac and eventually open System Profiler, is the WiFi hardware recognized?


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

Headrush said:


> You should not have to download any drivers since this is a built-in WiFi chip, it should be included with OS X.
> 
> If you go to Apple Menu, About this Mac and eventually open System Profiler, is the WiFi hardware recognized?


The only thing I see that would have to do with WIFI is a WWAN listed and says"No wireless wide area network could be obtained"I am reasonably new to the Apple I have connect system so please bear with me. I am trying a network Ethernet card from a pc I use and am getting a wifi signal from a Verizon router, but when the computer reboots I have to set up the wep code again. Is there a network adapter car made to work with Mac?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Not the WWAN section, but the WiFi section. Example below.










It sounds like you're saying the problem isn't the WiFi hardware, but you are having an issue seeing a specific WiFi network you used to log into. Is that correct?


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

Headrush said:


> Not the WWAN section, but the WiFi section. Example below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.I am not sure, Apple computers are new to me.I tried to use it directly with an ethernet cable and it did not work, worked with a network adapter, have no problems getting a wifi signal on 2 other pc's and a Mini Mac.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Lots of trouble understanding what your problem is.



jimdandee said:


> I tried to use it directly with an ethernet cable and it did not work,


I didn't think your model of MacBookAir had an ethernet port.
If I'm wrong and it does, what exactly didn't work?
Does it give you an IP address OK? Does surfing web sites fail?

Standard RJ45 ethernet connections and DHCP (which most routers will be using) generally just work out of the box.



jimdandee said:


> worked with a network adapter,


Which network adapter are you talking about? (brand) Is it the one from Apple?



jimdandee said:


> have no problems getting a wifi signal on 2 other pc's and a Mini Mac.


Again I ask, so can you see the WiFi network and you just can't connect, or you can't see the wireless network to join?


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

Headrush said:


> Lots of trouble understanding what your problem is.
> 
> I didn't think your model of MacBookAir had an ethernet port.
> If I'm wrong and it does, what exactly didn't work?
> ...


Cannot see the network to join.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try downloading and running iStumbler and see if it sees the network.

http://istumbler.net

I don't know if OS X 10.6.x has it, but newer OS X versions have a built in WiFi scanner/info getter tool built in at /System/Library/CoreServices or /System/Library/CoreServices/Applications/ also.

Using these tool you can make sure the Wifi network you are trying to connect to is reachable and not hidden and what 802.x level it is accepting.


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

jimdandee said:


> Cannot see the network to join.


Does not have an ethernet port, used an adapter, No signal


----------



## jimdandee (May 18, 2014)

Headrush said:


> Try downloading and running iStumbler and see if it sees the network.
> 
> http://istumbler.net
> 
> ...


Tried to download istumbler, when opened was informed will not work on OS 10.6, needed 10.9 , was able to download a similar program called Netspot, stated "Netspot has detected that your Airport adapter is not capable of detecting networks operating in 5GHZ". Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So Netspot didn't run any further? It didn't show 2.4GHz networks?

Can you right click (or option click) on the Wifi icon in the menu bar of the working Mac Mini and post the details you see there for the Wifi Network?

Example of what it should look like:


----------

